# PPTP Client Not Connecting

## John5788

Hello, I am trying to connect to my corporation's VPN and it is not working. I am following this tutorial and we are using PPTP

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PPTP

here is the output of /var/log/messages when I try `pon vpn`

```
Aug  6 21:16:43 john5788 pppd[4788]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Aug  6 21:16:43 john5788 pppd[4788]: Using interface ppp0

Aug  6 21:16:43 john5788 pppd[4788]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4

Aug  6 21:16:43 john5788 pptp[4790]: anon log[main:pptp.c:310]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Aug  6 21:16:43 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Aug  6 21:16:43 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:739]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

Aug  6 21:16:43 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:773]: Client connection established.

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:858]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:897]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 62872).

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:950]: PPTP_SET_LINK_INFO received from peer_callid 0

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:953]:   send_accm is 00000000, recv_accm is FFFFFFFF

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon warn[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:956]: Non-zero Async Control Character Maps are not supported!

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pppd[4788]: MS-CHAP authentication failed: E=691 Authentication failure

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pppd[4788]: CHAP authentication failed

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:950]: PPTP_SET_LINK_INFO received from peer_callid 0

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:953]:   send_accm is FFFFFFFF, recv_accm is FFFFFFFF

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon warn[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:956]: Non-zero Async Control Character Maps are not supported!

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pppd[4788]: Connection terminated.

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4790]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:204]: short read (-1): Input/output error

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4790]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:216]: pppd may have shutdown, see pppd log

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:234]: Closing connection (unhandled)

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pptp[4795]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:79]: Closing connection (call state)

Aug  6 21:16:44 john5788 pppd[4788]: Exit.

```

can someone help please?

----------

## John5788

I can connect to the VPN from my windows laptop. Here are some of the informations:

Device Name: WAN Miniport (PPTP)

Device Type: vpn

Authentication: MS CHAP V2

Encryption: MPPE 128

Compression: MPPC

PPP multilink framing: On

NAP State: Not NAP-capable

I hope someone can tell me what is wrong with my configuration.

----------

## mr.sande

Can you post your /etc/ppp/options.pptp and /etc/ppp/peers/<vpn> (please leave out the name and pty line, thats personal info) 

Can you also post 

```
emerge -vp pptpclient ppp
```

----------

## John5788

actually i figured it out and got it to work. i ended up following the config settings here:

http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-gentoo.phtml

and when I did `pon vpn`, the ppp connection came on. Now I just need to link it to /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 somehow because the gentoo wiki version does not work.

----------

## mr.sande

Here is my setup

/etc/conf.d/net

```
# lan config

config_eth0="dhcp"

# pptp config

config_ppp0="ppp"

pppd_ppp0="persist call <ppp peer name>"

link_ppp0="pty \"<vpn gateway> --loglevel 0 --logstring PPtP --nolaunchpppd\""

postup(){

        if [[ ${IFACE} = ppp0 ]]; then

                route add default ppp0

        fi

        return 0;

}

```

The you just need to symlink /etc/init.d/net.lo to /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 and it should work.

----------

## John5788

thank you, that config worked perfectly  :Smile: 

someone should update the wiki.

another question now, is there a GUI that manages network connections instead of manually doing /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start/stop? or is there a gui for all the init services in general?

----------

